
Ask HN: Do you maintain a changelog for your SaaS product? - ryeguy_24
There are two types of changes we have:<p>1). Externally facing changes (visible changes like features or UI) and<p>2). Internally facing changes (like server config changes, code. updates, bug fixes)<p>Curious to know if people are showing their customers a changelog and if so, what type of changes do you show them (only type 1 or 1+2).
======
caryd
I like to keep both for developers and separate the external ones for users.

